# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  "الجزيرة الرياضية" تتحول إلى "bein sports" وتعد بالتغيير

## mohamed73

أعلنت شبكة (beIN SPORTS) اليوم الأربعاء الأول من يناير 2014 توحيد  كافة محطاتها التلفزيونية حول العالم تحت علامة تجارية واحدة بما فيها  قنواتها المخصصة لمنطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا لتحل محل العلامة  التجارية لقناة "الجزيرة الرياضية" ومع الدقيقة الأولى بعد منتصف ليل امس  (بتوقيت مكة المكرمة) بات لمحبي الرياضة وعشاق منافساتها المختلفة في  المنطقة فرصة لاختبار تجربة مشاهدة فريدة من نوعها تتيح لهم الوصول إلى  مجموعة لا مثيل لها من الفعاليات والأحداث الرياضية الأهم في العالم.
  ومع هذا التغيير تنطلق حملة ترويجية لقناة beIN SPORTS تحت عنوان  "وتغيرت اللعبة" تسلط الضوء على أهم الامتيازات الحصرية التي سيحظى بها  مشتركين شبكة قنوات (beIN SPORTS) في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا.  وتجمع علامة beIN SPORTS الجديدة تحت رايتها مختلف الشبكات التلفزيونية  الرياضية التي تغطي جميع أنحاء الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا إلى جانب أوروبا  وآسيا وأمريكا الشمالية وذلك في أول تجمع من نوعه للقنوات الرياضية في  العالم.
  وستقدم (beIN SPORTS) لمشتركيها في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا  إمكانية متابعة البرامج الرياضية بأربع لغات مختلفة هي العربية والإنجليزية  والفرنسية والإسبانية مع ضمان متعة مشاهدة غير مسبوقة لقنواتها الـ 19  التي تتميز بصورة بالغة الوضوح وتقنيات صوت عالية، إلى جانب المزيد من  الخدمات التفاعلية.
  كما سيتمتع المشتركون بفرصة متابعة مباشرة لأفضل وأعرق دوريات كرة القدم  العالمية من بينها الدوري الإنجليزي والإسباني، والإيطالي، والفرنسي  والدوري الأوروبي ودوري أبطال آسيا. بالإضافة إلى بطولات كرة القدم  العالمية والإقليمية بما في ذلك دوري أبطال أوروبا وكأس الأمم الأفريقية.  هذا إلى جانب النقل الحي لكامل منافسات بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم 2014  التي ستقام في البرازيل. ولا تقتصر تغطيات (beIN SPORTS) على فعاليات كرة  القدم فقط بل ستشمل مختلف الرياضيات الشعبية التي سيتم تغطية جميع  فعالياتها ونقلها بشكل مباشر للمشتركين. 
  وعلق ناصر الخليفي رئيس شبكة قنوات (beIN SPORTS) على إطلاق العلامة  التجارية الجديدة بالقول"تتمتع الرياضة بقوة فريدة قادرة على توحيد الناس  في مختلف أنحاء العالم. وسنعمل لتوفير تغطية رياضية عالمية غير مسبوقة  لمشتركينا". وتابع الخليفي "لا شك أن عشاق كرة القدم سيتمتعون بالتغطية غير  المسبوقة لهذا العدد من المنافسات في مكان واحد. إلا أن برامجنا لا تقتصر  فقط على رياضة واحدة بل سنغطي أيضاً مختلف الفعاليات الرياضية الأخرى سواء  التنس أو كرة السلة أو كرة اليد أو ألعاب القوى. هذا بالإضافة إلى سباق  السيارات وسباقات ركوب الدراجات، والركبي. ستحدد beIN SPORTS معايير جديدة  للبث الرياضي المتعدد اللغات وخدمة المشاهدة عند الطلب".
  بينما يشير محمد سعدون الكواري مقدم البرامج الرياضية في الشبكة إلى أن  نظام (beIN SPORTS) الجديد المتعدد الشاشات يتميز بنظام بث عالي الوضوح  يضمن أفضل تجربة مشاهدة في أي مكان سواء كنت في المنزل مع عائلتك أو في  الخارج مع الأصدقاء. ويضيف "هذا بالإضافة إلى كونه نظاما أكثر تفاعلا من ذي  قبل. فالتواصل المباشر سواء عبر الرسائل أو مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي مثل  تويتر جعلنا ندرك بشكل أعمق كيفية إستجابة المشاهدين المباشرة لما يتم بثه  على الهواء. من هنا فإن إطلاق (beIN SPORTS) سيكون مثيرا لمشاهدينا  وبالنسبة إلي شخصيا".
  ومن جانبه أوضح المعلق الرياضي عصام الشوالي أن الشبكة ستقدم للمشاهد في  بيته خدمة مميزة مع تغطية تجعله يشعر كما لو أنه في الملعب وإلى جانب  الكاميرات التي تلتقط مختلف زوايا الملعب لتأمين أفضل رؤية وعدم تفويت أية  حركة كما لدينا أفضل المعلقين الذين يتابعون مجريات المباراة مع المشاهدين  لضمان أفضل تغطية". مضيفا "لا يوجد حدث رياضي أهم من نهائي كأس العالم.  وسواء كنت تشجع منتخبات الجزائر أو إسبانيا أو البرازيل فستنقل لك (beIN  SPORTS) المباريات التي تهمك مباشرة على الهواء".
  أما ريتشارد كيز مقدّم البرامج في (beIN SPORTS) فيتوقع أن تكون سنة  2014 رياضية بامتياز "فالدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز هو الأكثر حماسة منذ  سنوات. أما الأولمبياد الشتوي الذي ستستضيفه روسيا هذا العام فسيمنحها فرصة  منافسة التنظيم الإنجليزي الرفيع». 
  بالإضافة إلى كل ذلك ستتميز برامج شبكة برامج (beIN SPORTS) بمشاركة  أفضل المقدمين والمذيعين المعروفين إلى جانب المحللين المتخصصين الذين  سيزودوا المشاهدين بالتحليلات المعمقة والمفصلة لأهم الأحداث. وسيتم بث  جميع هذه النشاطات والأحداث وفق أحدث التقنيات التي تتيح إمكانية فتح عدة  نوافذ سواء على شاشة التلفاز أو جهاز الكمبيوتر أو الهاتف الذكي لتكون  النتيجة النهائية لكل ذلك هي علامة (beIN SPORTS) التجارية العالمية  الفريدة التي تقدم أحدث تقنيات البث التلفزيوني لتمنح المشاهدين في 2014  فرصة مشاهدة لم يختبروا مثيلا لها من قبل.

----------

